# My short haired golden retriever puppy



## Mgraybsrs (May 17, 2016)

I got a new puppy but he has short hair compared to a lot of goldens. He is only 7 weeks though. He suppose to be full blooded. Anyone else have or had a short haired puppy that grew up to have longer hair? Thanks. Post pics


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

He is adorable. 


I don't have any idea as my old girl was a fuzzy puppy & our new puppy is a ball of fluff, too.


----------



## Mgraybsrs (May 17, 2016)

Kalhayd said:


> He is adorable.
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea as my old girl was a fuzzy puppy & our new puppy is a ball of fluff, too.


Thanks. I just hope he gets a little more fuzzy


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

He's adorable! I'm afraid that no golden puppy would have fur that short. It looks to me that he might have a little or a lot of lab in him. Is he AKC registered? I'd have a talk with the breeder about his lineage. He deserves a good home, like all puppies.


----------



## Mgraybsrs (May 17, 2016)

ArchersMom said:


> He's adorable! I'm afraid that no golden puppy would have fur that short. It looks to me that he might have a little or a lot of lab in him. Is he AKC registered? I'd have a talk with the breeder about his lineage. He deserves a good home, like all puppies.


He's not registered. He is my baby no matter what he turns out looking like. But both parents looked full blooded and were suppose to have been.


----------



## Mgraybsrs (May 17, 2016)

Mgraybsrs said:


> ArchersMom said:
> 
> 
> > He's adorable! I'm afraid that no golden puppy would have fur that short. It looks to me that he might have a little or a lot of lab in him. Is he AKC registered? I'd have a talk with the breeder about his lineage. He deserves a good home, like all puppies.
> ...


He looks just like his daddy but lighter color and less fluffy. Here are his parents.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

I agree that he is not purebred. Even though mom and dad might look purebred, it could have been a grandparent or something that wasn't. That coat looks very much like what a typical short coat recessive gene produces.

I also agree that he is *super* cute and I'm sure will make you a wonderful pet!


----------



## Mgraybsrs (May 17, 2016)

Figtoria said:


> I agree that he is not purebred. Even though mom and dad might look purebred, it could have been a grandparent or something that wasn't. That coat looks very much like what a typical short coat recessive gene produces.
> 
> I also agree that he is *super* cute and I'm sure will make you a wonderful pet!


Thanks. I've notice a lot of people on here mentioning they have short haired golden retrievers that are AKC registered.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It could also be that there were two fathers involved. My parents friends bred their golden a while ago. They intended to breed her to another golden, and they did. But she also hopped the fence and mated with a neighbors black lab. About half came out looking full golden and the other half were black. There aren't reputable breeders, but a byb.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Don't worry especially if you see his mom and Dad are Goldens. Our girl (Matilda) and boy (Moe) had a litter of pups earlier this year and they both are pedigree Golden Retrievers. 

Anyway, we kept two from the litter, Macie and Murphy, and by the photos you can see that Macie's fur is really short, just like her dads use to be. 
But his is long now and looks just like any other Retriever...

Here a few photos of Macie and her brother Murphy...

#1... Macie..









#2... Macie...









#3... Murphy...









#4... Macie & Murphy...


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

ArchersMom said:


> It could also be that there were two fathers involved. My parents friends bred their golden a while ago. They intended to breed her to another golden, and they did. But she also hopped the fence and mated with a neighbors black lab. About half came out looking full golden and the other half were black. There aren't reputable breeders, but a byb.


That was my thoughts, too. My issue is that you pay a significant amount of money for a purebred golden. Of course you'll love the pup regardless, but I surely wouldn't want to have paid thousands for a mixed pup.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Often the "short haired golden" turns out to just be the work of the unscrupulous breeder. Unfortunately today, AKC registration can mean little more than that the breeder says they're purebred. They don't test the parents DNA or do anything unless there's a complaint. Check this thread 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/400186-did-i-get-douped.html


----------



## Mgraybsrs (May 17, 2016)

Thanks they are both beautiful Thanks, that makes me feel better that I can see your pup has shorter hair too  thanks


----------



## Mgraybsrs (May 17, 2016)

soxOZ said:


> Don't worry especially if you see his mom and Dad are Goldens. Our girl (Matilda) and boy (Moe) had a litter of pups earlier this year and they both are pedigree Golden Retrievers.
> 
> Anyway, we kept two from the litter, Macie and Murphy, and by the photos you can see that Macie's fur is really short, just like her dads use to be.
> But his is long now and looks just like any other Retriever...
> ...


Thanks they are both beautiful  I feel better now to see a shorter haired pup that has a pedigree. thanks for the pictures !


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hopefully you will keep posting pictures. He looks like a lab to me. But so cute. I hope you didn't pay thousands for him. As he grows if it is obvious he isnt golden I would call the breeder and try to get some money back. It never hurts to try.


----------



## mm2k14 (Feb 16, 2016)

He also looks like a Lab to me. I don't see any Golden in him at this point, but that may change as he grows up.

Either way, he is super adorable! Congratulations!


----------

